# WoW MoP Nvidia AA Settings



## flexusjan (25. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

ich hab mir einen neuen PC gekauft:

Intel i5-4670K @ 4 ghz
8 GB DDR 3 RAM
Msi GTX760 Twinforc OC
Windows 8.1

Die Grafik in WoW kann ich natürlich ohne Probleme auf Ultra stellen.
in der config.wtf hab ich zusätzlich noch ein paar Änderungen eingefügt.
Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen, ob ich über die Nvidia Settings, oder über Nvidia Inspector noch mehr rausholen kann?
So ganz blicke ich bei den ganzen AA Methoden nicht durch.

Hat sich jemand von euch schon mal damit befasst?

lg flexusjan


----------



## XP1500Monster (25. Oktober 2013)

*Wichtig!* Merk dir/Mach ein Screenshot von dem ursprünglichen WoW profil, bevor du etwas veränderst, dann kannst du alles rückgängig machen falls etwas nicht funktioniert.
Ganz oben steht sowas wie _global_driver_profile (base profile). Dort in der Liste WoW mop oder nur WoW aussuchen.
Bei dem ersten Bild das ich gepostet habe, sieht mans gut. Jetzt: Die Kategorie über der, die gerade markiert ist (also Antialising - mode) stellst du auf "Override any Application Setting". Dann stellst du die auf dem bild markierte Kategorie auf das was du haben willst, MSAA, CSAA, alles mögliche. Ich nutze meistens 8xMSAA. Zwei Zeilen weiter nach unten findest du "Antialising - Transparancy Supersampling". Stell ein was der PC an leistung zulässt. SGSSAA x2 oder x4 wird wohl das Maximum sein, SGSSAA benötigt viel Leistung.
So, jetzt haben wir ein Problem, falls du SGSSAA nutzt; es macht das Bild nämlich leicht unscharf. Kannst ja mal testen, wenns dich stört, kein Problem, es gibt Abhilfe.
Das geht dann so:
Stelle "Texture Filtering - Driver controlled LOD Bias" auf OFF. Dann stelle "Texture Filtering - LOD Bias" auf umgefähr -0,25 wenn du 2x SGSSAA benutzt, -0.5 bei 4x und ca. -0,75 bei 8x. Der LOD Bias beeinflusst nicht die Leistung oder so. Keine Sorge.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.


----------

